
Nothing Works – Patreon CEO - mjshashank
https://youtu.be/Zf5rKTCMNnU
======
hackerman123469
Really great video and really relatable as someone with some success myself,
nobody but me often sees my failures but for each success there are hundreds,
if not thousands of mistakes that lead me to it.

------
jppope
This is a really awesome story. I totally relate in so many different ways.

